

Napster is down - this is the END of illegal file sharing (SilkRoad) r/Bitcoin - nvk
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1nll4y/napster_is_down_this_is_the_end_of_illegal_file/

======
nvk
Great line...

    
    
       Napster is down - this is the END of illegal file sharing
    
       Oh well, I guess we go back to renting video cassettes now.
       (any similarity with SilkRoad is purely coincidental)

------
zzzsh
Now that's a nice analogy, I guess the market dynamic rules it all.

